# Who will Denver let go?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

With all of the recent moves that the Denver Nuggets made during the 2002 NBA Draft, they have 18 guys on their roster. Here are the 18 guys some of their stats last year: 

Chris Andersen F 6-10 230 - avg 3ppg, 3rpg, 1bpg in 24 games
Carlos Arroyo G 6-2 202 - avg 4ppg 44% FG in 20 games 
Mengke Bateer C 6-11 290 - avg 5ppg, 40% FG in 27 games
Ryan Bowen F 6-9 227 - avg 5ppg, 48% FG in 75 games 
Marcus Camby C-F 6-11 235 - avg 11ppg, 11rpg in 29 games w/NY
Calbert Cheaney G-F 6-7 - avg 7ppg, 48% FG in 68 games 
Zendon Hamilton F-C 6-11 - avg 6ppg, 5rpg in 54 games 
Donnell Harvey F 6-8 220 - avg 8ppg 49% FG in 29 games w/DEN 
Nene Hilario F-C 6-11 260 - avg 13ppg, 10rpg in 15 games w/Brazil, 7th pick
Juwan Howard F 6-9 250 - avg 17ppg, 8rpg in 28 games w/DEN 
Mark Jackson G 6-3 195 - avg 8ppg, 7apg in 82 games w/NY 
Voshon Lenard G 6-4 205 - avg 12ppg, 37% 3PT in 71 games 
George McCloud F 6-8 225 - avg 9ppg, 4rpg in 69 games 
James Posey F-G 6-8 215 - avg 11ppg, 6rpg in 73 games 
Kenny Satterfield G 6-1 176 - avg 5ppg, 3apg in 36 games 
Nikoloz Tskitishvili F 7-0 225 - avg 7ppg, 73% FG in 11 games w/Italy, 5th pick 
Scott Williams F-C 6-10 245 - avg 5ppg, 5rpg in 41 games 
Vincent Yarbrough F 6-7 210 - avg 18ppg, 8rpg in 31 games w/Tennessee, 33rd pick

Each team can have a maximum of 15 players on their roster by the start of the season. 

What kind of moves (trades, free agent signings, releases, etc.) do you think the Nuggets will make to get their roster down to 15 players?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I messed up. Wups, I'm editing it now.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Vo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ive always HATED that PUNK!

He thought he was better then Hardaway?!?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> I messed up. Wups, I'm editing it now.


Alright, I'm done. That took me a while.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Players who will stay...*

Carlos Arroyo 
Mengke Bateer 
Ryan Bowen 
Marcus Camby 
Zendon Hamilton 
Donnell Harvey 
Nene Hilario 
Juwan Howard 
Mark Jackson
George McCloud 
James Posey 
Kenny Satterfield 
Nikoloz Tskitishvili <--He won't come over right away
Vincent Yarbrough


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think Arroyo, Andersen, and Williams will be gone.:yes:


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Taking health into concern, Camby-Howard-Hilario is a strong front line. It's where their heads are at that will decide how well they do


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

ya i also think arroyo will be gone! he was good for the time he was there.....but still he will be sent overseas.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Man the Nuggets have some potential-but knowing them they probably won't be able to do anything with it.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Arroyoooooooooo former FIU gradd woooo go miamiii!


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Arroyo
Yarbrough.......so Toronto could get him


----------

